# Suche altes Click and Point Game



## Hrzzz (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein altes Click and Point Game (mindestens 6-7 Jahre alt). Leider weiß ich nicht mehr viel davon. Ich glaube es war so, das ein Mann auf einer Insel bzw. an einem Ort aufgewacht ist und nicht weiß wo er ist. Dann fängt das Spiel an, wie jedes Click and Point Spiel anfängt. Man fragt sich, wo man ist, sucht Gegenstände, kombiniert diese usw. Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, das ein Level mit vielen Stahlbalken war und man dort hoch bzw. runter klettern musste.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2015)

Doch, da steht doch:  "The Longest Journey" 

Weitere Infos gibt's hier: The Longest Journey â€“ Wikipedia


Edit: Ok, nun ist Dein Link weg


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. Januar 2015)

The Longest Journey kann es wohl kaum sein, da der Protagonist in The Longest Journey eine Frau ist.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (22. Januar 2015)

King's Quest 6? Das ist aber eher 20 Jahre alt  Klingt aber ein bisschen danach:

Start:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kraxelei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Phil


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Januar 2015)

Hört sich mir eher nach einem Myst an

Myst - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

